# Easiest Snake To Breed?



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

I am planning on breeding in the future (and finally have a bit of money now to start building up my collection) and am curious...which are the easiest type of snake for a beginner breeder to breed?

I currently have two corns and have a big interest in royals but obviously between now and getting round to breeding, I'd have plenty of time to research and get used to a new type of snake. I just don't want to pick a type that's impossible to breed without realising.

Also, within each type of snake, what morphs are people most interested in? Obviously, I want to make sure that any future babies will have homes to go to.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Granted i havent had much to compare it to, but i would definatly say corns are easy to breed. I did it totally by accident back when i was around 10. Not exactly rocket science if you do a little bit of reading


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say both royals and corns are easy to breed. Corns maybe ever so slightly easier as you have more eggs per clutch so just in case things arent perfect in the incubation then more chance of saving a few. Also bci's are easy if you want something bigger because they are live bearers so no egg incubation.

When it comes to morphs, pick the ones you like. With corns there are too options, go low end and sell cheap, there are always new people coming into the hobby that want a cheap first snake. Or go high end, you will get more for them but you will probably have to hold on to them longer. Or go with what you like then if you like them, im sure someone else will. With royals you also have the same options, normal or the cheaper co dom morphs. Or splash some cash and go for recessive genes or complex combos. But you have to live with the adults so if you like a particular morph then go for it.

Also one last note, most of the cb species available can be bred with the right research even if it is the first time you have ever bred anything. So if you fancy going for something a bit different then just research it and you should be fine.


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. 

Originally when I first considered breeding, I wanted to breed a black and white corn. I thought it would be a good lifetime sort of project, but now that it looks like Darcy isn't going to dull down much, I already have a pretty much black and white corn! LOL. Still, if I can get him a similarly coloured girly, I could try to breed even more pure colours once he's all grown up. 

Jasper, my snow corn, is apparently perfect for breeding because he's het for Hypo and Stripe so is quite versatile. Am I correct in thinking that if I bred him with a bloodred, I'd possibly get a very bright bloodred? I'm quite interested in the more extreme colour morphs as opposed to the subtle ones. 

Alex (fiance) wanted me to breed him an entirely black corn but from what I've read and been told, that could only be done by breeding with a MBK. :S Not really up for attempting that one because I don't want my snakies eating each other! 

I love Bumble Bee royals and also the silver coloured ones. (I saw a pic the other day and they're beautiful, but I can't remember the name for them. LOL.)

There's just way too many choices! LOL.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Kathaross said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Originally when I first considered breeding, I wanted to breed a black and white corn. I thought it would be a good lifetime sort of project, but now that it looks like Darcy isn't going to dull down much, I already have a pretty much black and white corn! LOL. Still, if I can get him a similarly coloured girly, I could try to breed even more pure colours once he's all grown up.


Yep the anery corn is about as black and white as you get, I presume thats what your guy is, always a popular colour I find.



> Jasper, my snow corn, is apparently perfect for breeding because he's het for Hypo and Stripe so is quite versatile. Am I correct in thinking that if I bred him with a bloodred, I'd possibly get a very bright bloodred? I'm quite interested in the more extreme colour morphs as opposed to the subtle ones.


Well first generation of breeding you would get all normals het for (so carrying genes) amel, anery, bloodred, pos het hypo and stripe. But breed the offspring back together and you would get tonnes of possible offspring. This is taken from corncalc.com (diffused is another name for bloodred) the numbers are the probability of getting that morph.

*Male:* Normal het Amel, Anery, Diffused, Hypo, Stripe
*Female:* Normal het Amel, Anery, Diffused, Hypo, Stripe

*Phenotype:*
81 / 1,024 Stripe 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Diffused, Hypo
81 / 1,024 Diffused 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Stripe, Hypo
81 / 1,024 Anery 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Stripe, Hypo
81 / 1,024 Amel 66% poss het. Anery, Diffused, Stripe, Hypo
243 / 1,024 Normal 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Diffused, Stripe, Hypo
81 / 1,024 Hypo 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Diffused, Stripe
27 / 1,024 Diffused, Stripe 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Anery, Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Amel, Stripe 66% poss het. Anery, Diffused, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Hypo, Stripe 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Diffused
27 / 1,024 Fire ( Amel, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Anery, Stripe, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Snow ( Amel, Anery ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Stripe, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Granite ( Anery, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Amel, Stripe, Hypo
27 / 1,024 Ghost ( Anery, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Stripe
27 / 1,024 Hypo Amel ( Amel, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Anery, Diffused, Stripe
27 / 1,024 Hypo Diffused ( Diffused, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Anery, Amel, Stripe
9 / 1,024 Avalanche ( Amel, Anery, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Stripe, Hypo
9 / 1,024 Coral Snow ( Amel, Anery, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Stripe
9 / 1,024 Hypo Granite (Ghost Bloodred) ( Anery, Diffused, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Amel, Stripe
9 / 1,024 Fire, Stripe ( Amel, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Anery, Hypo
9 / 1,024 Snow, Stripe ( Amel, Anery, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Hypo
9 / 1,024 Granite, Stripe ( Anery, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel, Hypo
9 / 1,024 Ghost, Stripe ( Anery, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused
9 / 1,024 Hypo Amel, Stripe ( Amel, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Anery, Diffused
9 / 1,024 Hypo Diffused, Stripe ( Diffused, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Anery, Amel
9 / 1,024 Fire, Hypo ( Amel, Diffused, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Anery, Stripe
3 / 1,024 Coral Avalanche ( Amel, Anery, Diffused, Hypo ) 66% poss het. Stripe
3 / 1,024 Avalanche, Stripe ( Amel, Anery, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Hypo
3 / 1,024 Coral Snow, Stripe ( Amel, Anery, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Diffused
3 / 1,024 Hypo Granite (Ghost Bloodred), Stripe ( Anery, Diffused, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel
3 / 1,024 Fire, Hypo, Stripe ( Amel, Diffused, Hypo, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Anery
1 / 1,024 Coral Avalanche, Stripe ( Amel, Anery, Diffused, Hypo, Stripe )

So if you wanted a super bright bloodred the one you probably after making is a hypo fire. If you click on any of the colour names above it will take you to links of pictures.


> Alex (fiance) wanted me to breed him an entirely black corn but from what I've read and been told, that could only be done by breeding with a MBK. :S Not really up for attempting that one because I don't want my snakies eating each other!
> 
> I love Bumble Bee royals and also the silver coloured ones. (I saw a pic the other day and they're beautiful, but I can't remember the name for them. LOL.)
> 
> There's just way too many choices! LOL.


Have a look at this link NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection Not all of the current morphs are on there but still loads of lovely choice. Think the silver ones you mention are probably silver streaks or pewters or even axanthics, fair few silver looking ones.

Good luck with whatever you try and remember to post piccies when you have hatchlings.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Once you know how, a lot of species are fairly easy to breed. Snakes I consider easy to breed include corn snakes and other North American rat snakes, North American garter snakes and water snakes, and the North American bull/pine/gopher snake group. Ever seen a San Francisco garter snake? They are among the top three most beautiful North American snakes, in my opinion. Or if you like black and white, you'd like a good northern pine snake.

I've never worked with them, but the easiest of all may be the African brown house snake. Royal pythons, boa constrictors, and rainbow boas are reputed to be fairly easy, too. I'd add king snakes to the list if they were not cannibalistic. Good luck.


----------

